# Fixed Blade Caught an Elk



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw it with my own eyes on FB last night. No pics yet but I imagine they will be here soon with a story involved. I didn't want to take the wind out of his sails by announcing it first but he's just like a son to me and as a father, I am Sooooooo Proud. :mrgreen:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

How did he catch it? with a lasso? :mrgreen:

Congrats fixed, lets see some pics.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

he probably caught it with his velcro chaps!!!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

duneman101 said:


> he probably caught it with his velcro chaps!!!


NO DOUBT tru dat


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

SOOOOOOO where is this elk?? am I missing the post somewhere?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

His last post tonight on the Gutpile:


> Great news everyone, I called an elk in for woundedknee last night. So my camp was 100% for elk this year. Plotty was correct on the elk size. 8 yrds. from my treestand. The epek broadhead had her dead in 60 yrds. I'm changing my user name when I get back. look for the report soon, i got some awesome celebration pictures :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

So where is he already? I never have visited the "gut pile" so I have not happened accross his post. Thanx for updating us Huge. Hurry "Epek Fixed Blade" and give us the update.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

We are thinkin that the herd of bears he jumped early in the week may have tracked him down for lunch.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Haha, I cant sleep tonight, so Im surfing the web and stumbled across this thread. Dont know bow I missed it. Im on my phone and cant copy and paste. I posted a report in the big game section. Its probably back a couple of pages, if you havent read it yet its pretty funny. 

P.s. dad, I mean scott.  I think your only about ten years older than me. lol


----------

